# NEW Seven Resolute SLX



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Sadly it is not mine.

My friend just built this up and we went out on the maiden voyage today. 
The welds are immaculate. The rear triangle is a thing of beauty. The bike feels responsive 
and a bit plush. The contrast between his build and mine are interesting. I can feel the "steel" feeling of the resolute. A very fine machine. 

Seven Resolute SLX
Seat Post: FSA K-Force 25mm setback, 
Sadle: selle san marco
FSA headset 
Orbit MX FSA Stem
Bars: FSA K-Force
Campy Chorus Groupset 50-34 crank, 12-27 casette 
Gipiemme Techno 1.55 wheels
Exustar PM811 Urban pedals
Seven 5E Fork


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

those are some kick ass photos. thanks for sharing.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice bike!
for some reason that Flite saddle always reminds me of Dali's melting clocks


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Nicely done! What is the weight without the wheels?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

From what I know... the whole thing weighs in at about 18lbs. The top tube is True Temper OX Platinum. I don't know what the rest of the tubing is. 

It is fairly light. Not as light as the titanium, but light. 

Handling:7
Drivetrain:7
Vertical Compliance:4
Weight to Performance:5


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

Nice. Like the colors.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

There are little flecks of metal in the black paint that really make it look sharp.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Here is my write-up:
Taiwan In Cycles: Seven Is More Than Just A Number: Seven Resolute SLX


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Dajianshan said:


> Here is my write-up:
> Taiwan In Cycles: Seven Is More Than Just A Number: Seven Resolute SLX


Eloquent write-up as usual. The weight at 18 lbs is pretty impressive.


----------



## lk1965 (Dec 18, 2011)

Your photography skills are amazing!!! Beautiful pics and bikes. 


Linda


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Loveley! I've always valued the Seven Resolute bike as one of the more capable steel bikes out there. Wouldn't kick it out of my stable... 

Joe


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

It is, in many ways, a bargain.


----------



## g_5706 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow nice pics! What size is your frame?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Well... this one has a 52cm HT. The TT is 54.4cm. 
The angles are 73/74.
HT is 14.8cm

You know... custom.


----------



## BruceJ (Mar 4, 2013)

_[This user has been banned.]_


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I get to see both on a regular basis, and I would edge toward the Axiom SL.

*Resolute SLX*

*Pros:* light, narrow tubed steel and the sexiest chainstays on the planet. You are automatically entitled to a pain job of your choice to match your components. It is strong and has that tautness of steel. It always looks great. 

*Cons:* Paint chips will kill you every time. Seeing the orange oxidation in the BB when you need to clean it out after a couple of winter rides will kill you every time. 

*Axiom SL*

*Pros:* Light, durable, scratches are easily buffed out with Scotchbrite pads, no rust to worry about, titanium's elongation is superior for road feel and absorbing road shocks. Looks industrial (if you like that). Always matches your components. 

*Cons:* Paint is an up-charge, decals will peel.

I think the idea of looking like you have an expensive bike is in your own mind and evaporates after several rides. Most people don't know what you have and would likely pay as much or more for a carbon fiber frame that weighs a few grams less.


----------



## BruceJ (Mar 4, 2013)

_[This user has been banned.]_


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

In deciding between the Axiom S and Resolute SLX - what would you say was the most noticeable difference? Is the Ti bike that much more comfortabvle and absorbent of road shock?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

The bikes were made to different specs, but they just had a different ride feeling. It is less about the material and more with what you want Seven to do with it.


----------

